# I don't think it is a cichlid....



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

This fish was in the tank at the chinese restraunt i went to for dinner. It was in a tank with Parrot Cichlids. I don't think it is a cichlid but i really liked it. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

looks like a gourami, not the natural colors


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

it looked like a cup cake. white with rainbow speckles...


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

It's been injected with dye to look that way. It looks pretty big, they are usually injected when small and the dye wears off after a few months, I thought. Maybe they've found some more permanent dye now.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

it is a giant guarami, they are not speckled like that though, so it was either dyed or tattooed.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

that sucks. i really liked him. i don't like the idea of him being injected with dye and i have never heard of a fish being tattooed....guess that mean i will not be getting one :?


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

yep i have seen smiley faces tattooed on mollies quite a bit and i know an lfs who gets white mollies tattooed with hearts around valentines day. i think its cruel! but unfortunately yes they do that.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

that's horrible....how in the world do you tattoo a fish?


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

i have no idea!


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

> that's horrible....how in the world do you tattoo a fish?


 I think you need to ask an Inktyologist.... :-?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/begin ... edfish.htm


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

OH MY, i knew tattooing, dyeing and injecting hormones in fish was bad, but i never knew they went through **** and back to get that way. and i never knew there was such a high death rate, not to mention shorter life spans and stunted growth.

:x i am truly outraged and very surprised this practice has not been outlawed. 
i am equally surprised that anyone would even bother when they lose about 80% of their stock that way.

thanks for the link bulldogg7 :

hopefully this will prevent at least a few if not more people from purchasing these so called jelly bean parrot fish, and all the other poor little fishies  out there that are subject to such treacherous and horrific conditions & procedures just to try an make an extra buck!!!!!

thanks for listening to me vent bout this! 

:fish: renee


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I think it's illegal in the UK to dye them but you can still import and sell. In America we've got glo-fish, genetically altered, they're legal here. Not sure if it's legal here to dye them also, but importing is still ok.
We had alot of the heartshaped parrots and heart tattooed ones during the last valentines' day season. I'd never seen those before till then Fish with their tails cut off, and then some of those were even tattooed. Around 10 of them survived at a certain store, but they all disappeared about a month ago. I doubt someone just went there and bought all 10 at one time, can chain stores return fish that don't sell?


----------

